# μήπως και πονέσω



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody

I would like to know the translation of this construction.

Context:
Κράτα για το τέλος το πιο ψυχρό σου βλέμμα
Εκείνο που αφήνει τον έρωτα μισό
Μήπως και πονέσω κι έτσι να μπορέσω
Να φύγω και να νιώθω βαθιά πως σε μισώ
(Κράτα για το τέλος, Παντελής Θαλασσινός)

Φιλικά
Κάρλος από την Ισπανία


----------



## Perseas

in case I get hurt/my feelings are hurt


----------



## CarlitosMS

Actually, I wanted to know the meaning of "Μήπως και", since it doesn't appear in dictionaries.


----------



## Perseas

You can simply say "Μήπως". "και" doesn't change much here, I guess it just stresses a bit the chance that he might get hurt. Ι guess "(just) in case" would be ok as a translation here.

Another example: 
Ζήτησα από την τοπική αστυνομία να ψάξει στο δάσος *μήπως και* πήγε εκεί.
I got the local police checking the woods *just in case* he went out there.


----------



## Andrious

I think that stixoi.info has the right translation for this one:
[...]Thus I might feel the pain so I will be able[...]
So "μήπως και" here would be "thus I might".


----------



## velisarius

Μήπως και πονέσω κι έτσι να μπορέσω
Να φύγω 


_There's a chance that it will hurt me/it may hurt me (enough), and so enable me to leave...
_
In this case, it's a desired outcome so "in case" doesn't fit the meaning.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Thank you very much for your kind answers, but I'm sorry to say that I'm not clarified at all.
How shall I translate "Μήπως και"?

Kind regards
Carlos M.S.


----------



## dmtrs

I think you should focus on the verse as a whole, not on the two words alone. "μήπως και", as the answers above have noted means "in case"; but the verse as a whole should be understood as "this way I might get hurt in order to be able (to leave feeling that I deeply hate you)".


----------



## CarlitosMS

BTW, is "μήπως" a question tag in this case?


----------



## dmtrs

CarlitosMS said:


> BTW, is "μήπως" a question tag in this case?



As far as I know, question tags come in the _end_ of the sentence; I can't see how "μήπως" can be a question tag. It's one of the words you use to _start_ a question.


----------



## velisarius

You could say that _μήπως _is a question *marker.* It sometimes indicates that the sentence is interrogative: _μήπως πήγε εκεί; _- but not in this case.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Is it a synonym for "ίσως"?


----------



## dmtrs

ίσως=maybe/perhaps. There's a hypothetical dimension in μήπως, but they're not synonyms.


----------

